# Sunflowers



## Core Lokt (May 22, 2017)

How long does it take for black oil sunflowers to be ready to hunt over? From planting to dropping seeds?

Thanks


----------



## Curly (May 22, 2017)

120 days


----------



## Core Lokt (May 22, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## florida boy (May 23, 2017)

Corelokt down here in our neck of the woods it seems like if they are planted too early the blackbirds eat all the seed as soon as they start to dry out . I dont plant them in my dove field until late july . That being said i always have corn as my main crop and just plant them on the side


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks. Corn is in the ground now. Will also plant some brown top with the sunflowers. I'm worried about the deer eating the green heads though and not allowing them to make.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 4, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> Thanks. Corn is in the ground now. Will also plant some brown top with the sunflowers. I'm worried about the deer eating the green heads though and not allowing them to make.



Yeah we have a problem with the deer eating the whole plant on one field we plant . If you can get them to the mature stage the deer usually leave them alone then


----------



## Knotwild (Jun 4, 2017)

I spray them with Miller's Hot Sauce - about $100 for a half gallon, but it will cover 12 acres. Only problem is you have to keep spraying the new growth. I also get permits to shoot the deer and call a friend who has 2 thermal scopes. That usually gets rid of the problem deer. I really have grown to hate deer.


----------

